

A Modest Proposal for Toyota: Release the Code - rpledge
http://industry.bnet.com/auto/10004051/a-modest-proposal-for-toyota/

======
amock
This might not be possible if Toyota doesn't own all of the code. If they're
using any third party code they might not have the rights to release it.

